# Buying an Ibanez Fixed Edge III-8 bridge



## alvaro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there, 

maybe i am going to order a custom 8 to a local luthier, and considering that my favorite 8 string bridge is the one mounted on Ibanez RG2228 model, i would be really interested to know if would be possible to get one unit without buying the whole guitar... maybe in IbanezRules.com or some similar place / guy?..... does anyone got and Fixed Edge III-8 bridge from any retailer? Any information about this would be appreciated, greetings.

Fixed Edge III-8 bridge:


----------



## Galius (Feb 20, 2010)

Well i see they sell parts on the site but this is all they have in the bridge section.

https://store.ibanez.com/store/Category.aspx?s=1000269

Seeing that the 6 string version is $263 I would imagine if you email them and ask they might be able to get one, but im sure it would cost a bit more $$$

I remember someone on the forum asking about a locking nut for an 8 and I think the only one they could find was a couple hundred bucks. If you absolutely had to have that bridge you might be best off cannibalizing a RGA8 for parts.


----------



## alvaro (Feb 20, 2010)

Galius said:


> Well i see they sell parts on the site but this is all they have in the bridge section.
> 
> https://store.ibanez.com/store/Category.aspx?s=1000269
> 
> ...



Thank you Galius, i'll check it.

Edit: wow 200 bucks for a locking nut?? that's insane!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

You're best bet would be to contact Rich Harris at "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used. The link Galius gave you is for the US only, via HUSA Ibanez's US distributor, and not the Ibanez (Hoshino Gakki) company itself.

Any Ibanez dealer in your region should be able to get you one as well. You just have to have the dealer order it for you.


----------



## Adam (Feb 20, 2010)

The bridge is $315 on ibanezrules.com
IBANEZ RULES parts


----------



## Galius (Feb 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're best bet would be to contact Rich Harris at "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used. The link Galius gave you is for the US only, via HUSA Ibanez's US distributor, and not the Ibanez (Hoshino Gakki) company itself.
> 
> Any Ibanez dealer in your region should be able to get you one as well. You just have to have the dealer order it for you.


 


Adam said:


> The bridge is $315 on ibanezrules.com
> IBANEZ RULES parts


 
Oh didnt know about that site.


----------



## alvaro (Feb 20, 2010)

I have emailed Rich from Ibanez Rules, and it is on stock, that is great.


Thanks everyone for your input


----------

